# Reel Mower



## ra_pa88 (Apr 22, 2020)

Looking to buy a reel mower any recommendations? I've been looking at a new California trimmer mainly because of price, but I know I can buy a used toro for around the same price or close to it.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

I recommend go for Greens Mower , John Deere or Toro Greens Master.
I was on your shoe last year when i start taking care of my lawn, I bought McLane (like Cal Trimmer), then eventually bought a greens mower because I'm looking to make my lawn better (trust me on this).

Be patient on looking for greens mower. Check FB market, Craiglist or even auction.


----------



## ra_pa88 (Apr 22, 2020)

Will do! I had a desert theme front yard due to new construction so I took everything out and put some seed down.. now doing the same to the back so I have some time to wait and see what pops up. I have a rotary now, but eventually I want to get a reel mower.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Based on all the answers I have read on this awesome forum to people who've asked a similar question to yours, I think it depends what you are looking to do.

If you are looking for one that is ready to go, easy to maneuver, has a variety of attachments to replace other units, and very easy to use and maintain, I would look at Swardman.

From what I can tell on the posts, even something as simple as adjusting the HOC between something like a Swardman vs a Greensmower is night and day.

Yes the Greensmowers are a different beast, I have considered them long and hard, and can get tempted by the cheap buy-in price of $500+. But even look at the recent post here where they bought a JD for $500. But by the time they paid shipping and an additional $500 in parts to get it working right, the price quickly escalates. So then you need to decide should you just spend $1500 on a used Greensmower up front.

Also what is your landscape like? My lawn is small and curvy so a Greensmower for me would be a bear to fight, where the Swardman would by much easier.

There are many variables that are important to you that you didn't share with us that will help us share an opinion with you. At the end of the day only you know your needs and what is best for you.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I love my GM1000 but I have nicknamed it "The Spooked Mule". It is a monster to handle sometimes and has a steep learning curve. When I watch videos of guys using Swardman mowers and just pulling them back a forth as if they were a rotary mower, I wonder about my choice. The GM1000 also doesn't switch between HOCs quickly. But... the stripes it lays are AWESOME and it will go way lower than any of the non-greens mowers.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

I was lucky to find my GM1000 for $350. I did nothing but the annual oil, spark plug, and air filter change and backlapped when I got it. The reel has many years left, but the bedknife is getting due for replacement. Swardman's are too new of a product to find one that cheap I would think, although like mentioned ease of use and HOC changes would be ideal. I had a Mclane for 2 years and was working on it more often than not to keep it running, so if you are looking this route I would recommend looking for one that has the Honda motor rather the Briggs.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I found my GM1000 for $400 locally and have had to do very minimal maintenance on it. It's VERY old but still runs well. I feel very lucky to have found one that price so close. It is way overdue for a new reel and bedknife but I'm hoping to get it through this season.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

If you look, you can definitely find one in good condition for a decent price. Located my GM1000 in Illinois and had it shipped here. I have it serviced once a year, and no problems to date. Spent several years on golf courses, and had experience with the Toro and the Jakes. The Toro is a much better mower. Consistent and reliable. The Jakes were always difficult to start and temperamental to keep running.


----------



## ra_pa88 (Apr 22, 2020)

My lawn is small it's 600 square feet or so.. And my backyard is right around the same size. I've actually been looking around online and I have found a few. Some that I've seen looked pretty big for the size lawn I have. I'm sure if I keep looking around I'll find one.


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm loving my Mclane. 
. I bought it used and replaced the motor with a harbor freight predator engine.


----------



## Josh (Aug 8, 2018)

I purchased my first reel mower at the start of the season. I wanted a Greensmaster but the only ones I could find locally were $$. Came across this California Trimmer for a pretty good deal on Craigslist. I've been pleased with it so far.


----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)

Love my California Trimmer. For the price with the Honda engine and an add on Front Roller-it is still very affordable. Honestly surprised they don't get more love!


----------



## ra_pa88 (Apr 22, 2020)

Just found this one online.. might buy it to see if I can get it running and possibly replace the engine.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ra_pa88 said:


> Just found this one online.. might buy it to see if I can get it running and possibly replace the engine.


McLane replacement parts are expensive. Get a good list together on what may need replacing and then see if the cost of those parts is worth it.


----------



## ChiTX2015 (Mar 2, 2020)

SGrabs33 said:


> ra_pa88 said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this one online.. might buy it to see if I can get it running and possibly replace the engine.
> ...


I heard the parts being expensive is true for most of the homeowner makes (Tru-Cut and Mclane). Do you know if that's true?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ChiTX2015 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > ra_pa88 said:
> ...


They usually aren't cheap, true. Big thing it to make sure the reel and bedknife are in descent condition. Additionally the clutch on the trucut. Those are the big dollar items.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@ra_pa88 I asked the same question a few weeks ago but I have 5,000+ sq-ft so after a lot of back & forth I ended up ordering a Swardman Edwin 55.

If my lawn was that small I would consider a good manual reel mower to be honest. Of course I would like to keep a rotary in the garage for when power is needed.

Otherwise a used 20" or so Trimmer, Mclane or TruCut would be nice if you can refurb & maintain one. If you have the budget a Swardman Edwin 45 would be sweet!

@Murfandturf you're doing great with that Trimmer!


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

I just got a Jacobsen pgm22 from a golf course in New Jersey for 500 bucks. They are selling off their entire fleet right now. The mower is in great shape and they even sharpened the reel when I asked for it. Also, they performed all the yearly maintenance on it. Mechanically speaking it's in amazing shape. I can give you their contact if you would like


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Pamboys09 said:


> I recommend go for Greens Mower , John Deere or Toro Greens Master.
> I was on your shoe last year when i start taking care of my lawn, I bought McLane (like Cal Trimmer), then eventually bought a greens mower because I'm looking to make my lawn better (trust me on this).
> 
> Be patient on looking for greens mower. Check FB market, Craiglist or even auction.


What would you say is a good price range for John Deere and Toro reel mowers?


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

me personally i will look for $300-$800

I got mine for $300, all working, with transport wheels + basket.
I was so lucky to find those ( i drove 4 hour to get it ).


----------



## ChiTX2015 (Mar 2, 2020)

@Pamboys09 @Bermuda_Triangle

I agree. I would target the $300-$1000 range. I haven't seen any $300 greensmower in decent shape so expect the $300 unit to be pretty old or need some work while the $1,000 unit would likely be in solid shape sharped, ready to cut grass. If one has a groomer, basket, and light and is in solid condition, it could easily be over $1,000. I personally know someone who paid $1950 for one but his unit is a 2015 220SL with less than $500 hours.

For some reason the Toros seem to be more expensive (perhaps because a lot of pros on youtube say that they prefer the Toros to the John Deerers) so be prepared to pay more for the Toros. I recently saw a Flex 21 with ~2000 hours going for $1,200. I'd expect a JD in similar condition and with similar hours to go for about $400-$800.


----------

